# PH Meter



## Rivenin (Aug 9, 2013)

Hello all! and thanks for reading.

I bought an acid/ta tester kit, so now i've been looking at PH meters and such and most of the reviews that i'm reading on amazon are hit or miss... 1/2 are usually 4-5 stars and 1/2 are 1 star. so it's hard to go by them 

I do not have much in the way of extra money (kid on the way in 2 months) but would like to get something to further my hobby so i'm not shooting in the dark. 

I've been looking at this one... while super cheap, it's actually received some favorable reviews.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CH3QZSE/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

i can get that, calibration and storage solution for $40 which is what piqued my interest. 

I did search, but did not find too much info with PH meters on here. i know a cheap PH meter is better then no PH meter, but i thought i'd check to see if anyone had any experience with this little guy.

:EDIT: found a pic of it that wasn't huge.


----------



## robie (Aug 9, 2013)

I understand your wanting to conserve.

Sometimes a cheap pH meter is worse than no meter at all, depending on the circumstances and the meter.

But, This one might just get you by for awhile. I noticed that it is temperature compensating, which is important.

However, to measure the pH of wine, you really need a meter that has 2 decimal places of accuracy. This one appears to be only one decimal place. This is pretty important.

If you do buy it, I would set a goal to buy a better one as soon as possible.
FineVineWines has a good meter, but of course 3 or 4 times more expensive.


----------



## Norske (Aug 9, 2013)

I just bought a backup ph meter from Amazon for $94.50 free shipping. It is a oakton ph testr 20 double function. I have used this model of ph tester for 5 years now and have had nothing to complain about. I always have 2 of these but the one sensor just went bad (after 5 years of commercial use) and it was just cheaper to buy a new one than replace the sensor. Make sure you follow the manufacture's recommendations on care, maintenance, and calibrating and you should get years of service.


----------



## robie (Aug 9, 2013)

Norske said:


> I just bought a backup ph meter from Amazon for $94.50 free shipping. It is a oakton ph testr 20 double function. I have used this model of ph tester for 5 years now and have had nothing to complain about. I always have 2 of these but the one sensor just went bad (after 5 years of commercial use) and it was just cheaper to buy a new one than replace the sensor. Make sure you follow the manufacture's recommendations on care, maintenance, and calibrating and you should get years of service.


 

Sounds nice. I believe our sponsors carry very good meters, even less expensive than yours on some models. It is a sizeable investment, but I'll bet you will agree it is worth it.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Aug 10, 2013)

I've been using a Milwaukee for years. Great product. Calibrate it about once every 2-3 months are more if you want crazy accuracy. 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001DTNDME/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Loner (Aug 10, 2013)

I've about talked myself into getting the vinmetrica sc300. Haven't made a final decision yet so I'm following this post with interest.


----------



## robie (Aug 12, 2013)

Loner said:


> I've about talked myself into getting the vinmetrica sc300. Haven't made a final decision yet so I'm following this post with interest.



That would be a great long term investment.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 12, 2013)

Midwest Vintner said:


> I've been using a Milwaukee for years. Great product. Calibrate it about once every 2-3 months are more if you want crazy accuracy.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001DTNDME/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20





Loner said:


> I've about talked myself into getting the vinmetrica sc300. Haven't made a final decision yet so I'm following this post with interest.



I endorse both of these products. I own the Milwaukee and love it. I also use the Vinmetrica 100 and love it. The Vinmetrica 300 makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Thig (Sep 22, 2013)

Does anyone know if lighting can affect the pH reading on The Venmetrica? For instance a florescent shop light mounted directly overhead.


----------

